# How many blastocysts do we have to go through?



## gingerbreadgirl (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi

I just came across this thread and thought there is nothing to lose by throwing a question out there, so here goes!

Our first ICSI cycle produced 6 blastos, 2 put back BFN, 2 under FET BFP but miscarried, final 2 didnt survive thaw.

Our second ICSI cycle produced 11 blastos, the first 2 put back BFN. 

We now have 9 blastos in the freezer.

My question is,  how many blastos do we have to go through? And by that I mean that if we get through the next 9 without a viable pregnancy would you consider it a foregone conclusion that there is something going on other than the quality of the embryos? And if so should we be looking into other issues now, before we go through our 9 frosties, or just take a view if I dont get pregnant by the end of them?

My question is driven by the fact that we dont want to use all of our frosties and not get a BFP or miscarry and then think we could have done something beforehand to positively affect the outcome.

Thanks  
GG
x


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

gingerbreadgirl said:


> Hi
> 
> I just came across this thread and thought there is nothing to lose by throwing a question out there, so here goes!
> 
> ...


Hello,

I wish i could say how many embryos it takes to get a pregnancy! Unfortunately, there is so much variability it is impossible to give you an answer, i wish i could.

From an embryology point of view there is nothing that can be done really - the embryos are already made and ready for you. But you may wish to discuss with your Consultant anything that can be done to improve the lining, possibly discuss immune issues etc. After two failed cycles it may be too early to really think about other things but it has taken a lot to get to where you are and it is better to have the information now.

Its always difficult to give a definite answer - all your embryos sounds like a big number but statisically you can have that many put back and just be unlucky. Also remember FETs dont usually have such a high chance of working as fresh goes, though many people do get pregnant from frozen embryos.

Best wishes


----------

